# Renntech Tune Option



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

We had a fan mounted in front but Lenny had warned me of tripping the Safe mode he had advised me to come up easy and not try to floor it , which I did because of the NEED for Speed dilema. Anyway, I learned my lesson and wont do the next time around


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Axel61 said:


> We had a fan mounted in front but Lenny had warned me of tripping the Safe mode he had advised me to come up easy and not try to floor it , which I did because of the NEED for Speed dilema. Anyway, I learned my lesson and wont do the next time around


You won't do what next time around? Lenny/Renntech "warned you" about tripping safe mode/limp mode by flooring it???? Doesn't that strike you as odd?

A flash tune that has been properly engineered shouldn't cause the car to into limp mode. Sounds like a flaw with the programming. Read the code and see what it says. I bet it's low rail pressure code.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

No codes were thrown BMW has a safety device that will trigger safemode that was what I understood from Lenny, thats why he warned me to go easy and NOT punch it out all out. Even if you have the DSC OFF it will trigger it, it happened to me before doing the flash


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Axel61 said:


> No codes were thrown BMW has a safety device that will trigger safemode that was what I understood from Lenny, thats why he warned me to go easy and NOT punch it out all out. Even if you have the DSC OFF it will trigger it, it happened to me before doing the flash


What do you mean no codes were thrown? If your car went into limp mode there is a code stored in your DME, I guarantee it. Renntech claims IAT (intake air temp) as the cause for going into limp mode, but that would only be a problem if cooling/fans were inadequate. I never had this problem on a dyno despite back-to-back full throttle pulls.

To be clear, did the half engine light pop up on your dash and did the car go into reduced power mode?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If the problem has happened before when the car was stone stock then I'd be worried something is not right with the car. Not like anyone else is complaining about such things and seems we have a number of people who do many WOT runs in their cars.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Guys this has ONLY happened during DYNO RUNS not on the STREET!!! The car light up like a christmas tree and then went safemode REDUCED speed, my friend had checked it in his garage previously since he has a computer with BMW codes and NONE were registered ok! The car ran great after a few minutes of rest and is running FINE as we speak. Stop speculating, do yourselves a favor and try it on your car, its gets annoying hearing everyone say something and no one acts on their behalf I took the plunge and beleive me I am glad some are concerned but hey I have used RENNtech's ECU upgrade beforehand and will continue to do so. No one has aksed if the car is running smoothly what MPG or whatever ONLY technical jargon that any monkey can try to understand. So if you ask me that I m happy, **** yea I am, BMW has protected this engine so if you guys have any TECHNICAL over the head questions ask RENNtech or better yet ask BMW. Gracias Amigos!!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Alex like I said I have done back-to-back full throttle dyno pulls and my car never went into limp mode nor am I aware of any other stock or tuned 335d ir i doing that because the car was on a dyno. The instances that I know are tune related. And for the record I did ask Renntech and Lenny keeps blaming it on IAC's, but whatever. If you're happy that's all that counts. :thumbup: For everyone's benefit let us know if your car ever goes into limp mode under full throttle acceleration while driving.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@chris my intentions here is so that everyone sees that I had an issue and it resolved itself, this has not happened under driving conditions whatsoever!! only on the freaking dyno but believe me I will ALWAYS keep all of you aware of anythiongs that goes array in my vehicle, I have een invited to the www.sneakyclub.com by one of the proponents of such, he sat with me during a street run and he was shocked by the power and even more schocked that iwas a DIESEL


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

I am not clear what the value of this flash is? It is expensive and has serious drawbacks (shipping back for reflashing) why not just put the JBD in and get more torque and horsepower? Is it becuase you want the warrenty?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Extended Warranty, Yes/No/Cost?*

Sorry, hit the wrong key. Will start a new thread, having a senior moment.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

joeincs said:


> I am not clear what the value of this flash is? It is expensive and has serious drawbacks (shipping back for reflashing) why not just put the JBD in and get more torque and horsepower? Is it becuase you want the warrenty?


I know with other diesels that a flash typically is a safer method for more power than stock. The boxes like the JBD though typically ultimately give the most power over stock. So I suppose it boils down to what someone wants and how long they plan to keep their car and who knows what other variables. I am far from any tuner so am not even going to try and say how they are a safer method since plenty of people out there on the web debating/detailing such things and that is just my opinion that I left with after reading some of them.

Sending the ECU off though to me is a pretty big drawback but I have been hoping that if/when Dinan releases theirs that it can be done at any BMW dealer that does Dinan products.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

My suggestion here is to have your local dealer talk to RENNtech and see if they can sell the product thru the dealership, like Garaje Isla Verde does here for Mercedes, BMW down here is in the misdt of having RENNtech be sold thru dealership if it goes ok.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, if I were doing Renntech on a MBZ down here then that would not be an issue since one of the MBZ dealerships is setup. I do not think any of the BMW ones are but I do not keep up with all that.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

try to convince them in trying the product if not wait for DINAN to rip your wallet apart later ,LOL


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Axel, what HP and TQ values did this tune give you? What are your HP and TQ values at the wheels?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

we did our first dyno run with TRACTION OFF but NOT DSC OFF, this was my mistake Duh!! I registered 230 whp, then after I went and got Tuned bty RENNtech I came back to Puerto Rico and did another Dyno. AGAIN I thought I was doing everything correctly and DID not cut OFF the DSC completely it ran with TRACTION OFF and it clocked 300whp, that is why I believe I went on SAFE MODE both ocassions!! No torque numbers were displayed cause no one has ever dynoed a DIESEL down here at the place we ran it on. Lenny from RENNtech told me that I would be over 400 lbs/tq on the wheels. Lets say a friend of mines has driven 911s and he told me that I can actually kick some 911 asses. That is what he told me. This weekend I will put her to the test to run the 1/2 mile ALL out run bymyself. I will post the info later on under another thread. you can look at it under the following thread if STICKY and Chris permit it its www.sneakyclub.com Thanks for inquiring!!


----------

